# Poll - 3785 update last night



## MoMoney$ (Aug 24, 2016)

Quick poll and comments!


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

I don't know because Portland isn't releasing any blocks at 10pm :/


----------



## ErmaDriver (Oct 1, 2016)

I'll let you know once I deliver my block tomorrow morning. I don't notice anything different but tomorrow may show me the good or the bad of the update.


----------



## monkeemama17 (Jun 4, 2016)

Dawn Tower said:


> I don't know because Portland isn't releasing any blocks at 10pm :/


Dawn, I have only noticed the 10:30 AM blocks when the do the release at night. Tim even said this morning that they have been so low on packages that they are not able to release anymore. I asked him when he was turning everyone away this morning. They weren't even letting the vans in this morning.


----------



## Dawn Tower (Aug 8, 2016)

That's crazy. Hopefully it'll get better this week. I'm actually looking into Grubhub because Flex has been so unreliable.


----------

